# Featurerequest Cups 1.6



## minimike (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there

Apple has announced Cups 1.6 wich has a fixed support now for net/avahi 
It would be wonderful for us to have printservices based on Cups with Airprint and SMB together on our network, they would be handled from our FreeBSD based fileservers.

cheers Darko


----------

